# RO holding tanks



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

I was just wondering what everyone here uses to hold all the gallons of RO water they make and also new saltwater they mixed. I was thinking of getting maybe 2 plastic garbage bins. But dont know if those will be okay. Or is there a better way? Will there be any leeching from the plastic having water in those bins that would affect the water? Sorry for the noobie question. Never had a rodi system before so this is all new to me


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Well.. I gues its the bins then lol


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

You will see mixed results with Rubbermaid garbage cans, many report elevated levels of TDS, a smaller segment do not, my advice is buy proper food grade containers, I believe Diversified in Burlington is the name of supplier.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Been using BRUTE garbage cans for years with no issues.

Make sure they are the grey ones


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

I use 5 gallon buckets from home depot. They have food grade containers and some have water level markings for each 1/2 gallon, no probs so far TDS stays 0.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I use the big blue barrels.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Atkinsons Maple syrup suppliers north of Barrie has a huge selection of food grade barrels. Check their website. Prices are listed as well as sizes.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for all the reply ill get on that righta away!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Try Head Hunters located in Brampton.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

A couple other places to get Food grade new water containers for ATO, R/O water storage and Salt water mixing.

I have a 20 gal for my R/O storage, a 25 Gal for R/O top off that sits in the basement and is pumped up to the main floor using a Litter Meter iii, ( I go through approx. 3-4lt RO per day due to eveap)
I also have a 30 Gal open top for mixing and storing Salt.

I tried using the Gray Brute so called food grade from Home depot but was loosing fish in my QT and ever since I switched to the full white food grade containers for mixing and storing salt didn't have an issue, cant prove the Brute was the issue but....

Dedicated Plastic Tanks Inc
5109 Harvester Road
Unit No. B5
Burlington, Ontario Canada
L7L 5Y9
This is where I got the 30gal open top with lid.

Dwayne Wall
Global Plastic Tanks.
Phone: (905) 634-8800 
Fax: (905) 634-8802
Email: [email protected] 
Web: www.Globalplastictanks.com

These are not inexpensive new though they range from about 80-130 or so if I remember correctly, but worth that pc of mind for me.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks for the extra info ill drop by this weekend and check them out for sure


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

ReefABCs said:


> A couple other places to get Food grade new water containers for ATO, R/O water storage and Salt water mixing.
> 
> I have a 20 gal for my R/O storage, a 25 Gal for R/O top off that sits in the basement and is pumped up to the main floor using a Litter Meter iii, ( I go through approx. 3-4lt RO per day due to eveap)
> I also have a 30 Gal open top for mixing and storing Salt.
> ...


+1 for Dedicated plastic tanks aka Plastictanks.ca. That's where I picked up my latest storage tanks from. Another consideration is TSC store http://www.tscstores.com

If you are interested I have two tanks that I'm considering selling. One is like these in my thread (never used) and the other is a open top with lid that I used for mixing salt water. PM me if you are interested.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=509297&postcount=1


----------

